# dozer use



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Okey, without jumping down my throat, is it a VERY bad idea to use a small JD crawler (1956 JD 40C) to plow roads on the edge of a small town? Weighs 6k lbs with blade attached, and when I plowed a bit on the road, it didn't even break through the ice beneath the snow.

Am I just asking for a ticket, or worse? No one at the City answered when I called to ask about it today.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Is it a gravel road or pavement? If it is pavement does your dozer have grousers? I would suggest no matter what you get liability insurance on it. It isn't exactly a registered motor vehicle but neither are blades, loaders and tractors that are frequently seen on the road. If it is pavement you may end up not being real popular in the spring after everyone sees the damage you may have did.


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

It does have grousers on the tracks (they aren't street shoes) but figured I wasn't doing any harm. It didn't tear up the asphalt last summer when it was 100deg F outside when I unloaded it from the trailer on the road.

How much is liability insurance usually? Are we talking big bucks? What kind of insurance carrier would cover something like this?


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Grousers and asphalt do not mix. You may be liable for the asphalt damage that appears next spring. It is just my opinion but I would say don't do it.


----------



## chopcor (Dec 6, 2003)

Steel dozer tracks and ice and snow don't mix well, either! I spent many hours plowing a mountain haul road for strip mine trucks, and have taken a few pretty wild rides on a D-9G- Never get one sideways on a haul road on the ice !lOL!!! - It might look like you didn't damage the blacktop, but you WILL be blamed for ANY damage in the spring- I would try to find a cheap beater truck for this one- Just my .02 Stan


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chopcor _
> *Never get one sideways on ice !lOL!!! *


I have seen that happen in the woods. Not good....Makes you pucker right up.


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well here's hoping that I didn't do any damage to the road :-(


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

how much snow do you have that you would have to use a dozer

when i was a kid we got alot bigger snow falls than now and my dad would use the payloader but not the dozer


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

It was either stay inside, use a shovel, or wheel out the crawler. Easy choice in my book


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I have no way of knowing what kind of area you're trying to work in, but even if *your* area is wide open and dead flat, others may read this thread later on and get ideas. 

I have to second what Chopcor and Crumm said--steel tracks on snow or ice can be a hazard to your health, on *any* amount of slope. And just because you didn't get in trouble the first time doesn't mean you won't get in trouble the next time. Find another way.


----------

